# which food? help



## gemleigh (Sep 20, 2011)

iam due to bring my puppy home in couple of days.which is the best food to feed him if i decide to change from what he has now? he will be 9 weeks, and do i start to change straight away or wait couple days? thankyou.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Wait a few days and let him settle in,then very gradually introduce a new food,just a tiny tiny bit then increase it,i did well over a week ,if you do it too soon they get the runs and an upset tummy.What food will he be on from the breeder do you know


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Check out food ratings on dogfoodanalysis.com or dogfoodadvisor.com

I would recommend a pre-made raw like ZiwiPeak or Stella and Chewy's 

Orijen, Acana, and Fromm are good kibbles too if you want to go that route.


----------

